# No Pee in the Pool



## ICE (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## mark handler (Sep 30, 2016)

rain water and roof runoff protection?


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2016)

Your plumber's crack is showing!!






ICE said:


>


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2016)

Will it be used??


----------



## ICE (Sep 30, 2016)

mark handler said:


> rain water and roof runoff protection?


The roof will miss it and it never rains in SoCal...at least not enough to bother with this.


----------



## Richard Jordan (Feb 2, 2017)

eewwww!!!


----------



## Richard Jordan (Feb 2, 2017)

pee in the pool is a very bad thing....................


----------



## steveray (Feb 2, 2017)

I like it....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 2, 2017)

This is high end!

I'm curious from hearing about all the water restrictions; did the rain suspend the fines? 

And how do they achieve the flow rate for the flushometer valve; is this a special application for home use?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2017)

1101.2, Storm Water Drainage to Sanitary Sewer Prohibited, per code



ICE said:


> The roof will miss it and it never rains in SoCal...at least not enough to bother with this.


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2017)

Well it's not like it's a yard drain.  Perhaps I should have asked the planning dept. what the setback requirement is for a urinal.  There's plenty of outdoor sinks, outdoor showers and one outdoor urinal in southern California.  But hey now, this could start a trend.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2017)

ICE said:


> Well it's not like it's a yard drain.  Perhaps I should have asked the planning dept. what the setback requirement is for a urinal.  There's plenty of outdoor sinks, outdoor showers and one outdoor urinal in southern California.  But hey now, this could start a trend.


Still a code violation, being such a code stickler you should know that. So you only enforce the codes you agree with?


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2017)

Is this an impersonation of A Well-Known Member?  I wonder how one becomes a Well-Known Member.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2017)

ICE said:


> Is this an impersonation of A Well-Known Member?  I wonder how one becomes a Well-Known Member.


You too are a *"Notable Member"*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2017)

Heavy rains can cause sewage treatment plant overflows
during Heavy rain, the amount of stormwater entering a sewer system can be overwhelming for the pipes and the treatment plant. This leads to sewer/stormwater overflows, which pollute rivers, streams and the ocean, to which they flow. These overflows contain not only stormwater, but also untreated human and industrial waste, toxic materials, and debris.


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2017)

When I find the outdoor sinks for BBQ islands I ask for a cover.  When I find yard drains hitting the sanitary sewer I ask them to correct it.  When I find commercial properties pouring bad stuff in a sink I deal with it.  But this urinal was an exceptionaly good idea that has negligible impact.  Not to mention that I was there for a PV inspection.

The truth is that I show you what I do enforce and not what I do not enforce, which amounts to a lot.  That's just the life of an inspector in a territory like mine.  Here lately I haven't posted much of anything but trust me, not much has changed.  If I tried to enforce all of the code I wouldn't get far from the office.  My hope is to catch what is worth the visit....doing that can hit a 100 corrections in a day.

Consider this Mark, your jurisdiction is remarkably different from mine.  I'm pretty sure that I could enforce way more code with far less effort there.


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2017)

mark handler said:


> You too are a *"Notable Member"*


There is an entity skulking around here with Well-Known Member as the status under the name.  I haven't seen that before.


----------



## HForester (Feb 9, 2017)

Mark Handler, 
If this installation had more of a roof over the area, would the installation be compliant?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2017)

"Where's the Urinal peanuts!" what about the stench? What happen to potty parity?

Like steveray ...."I like it!"


----------



## mark handler (Feb 9, 2017)

HForester said:


> Mark Handler,
> If this installation had more of a roof over the area, would the installation be compliant?


If the rain water Is kept out of the sanitary sewer, and if plumb'd correctly then yes.


----------



## north star (Feb 10, 2017)

*# ~ #*


Why have a urinal at all ?......There's a great big
palm tree close by, ...just duck in behind that
and let `er rip !  


*# ~ #*


----------



## linnrg (Feb 10, 2017)

well we don't have pools or urinals outside but if we did


----------



## Eric007 (Mar 2, 2017)

If this can be upgraded, then this'll be really good. A perfect roofing system is compulsory, or else rain can everything.


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2017)

Only 20 gallons


https://www.theguardian.com/science...imming-pools-new-urine-test-reveals-the-truth


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 8, 2018)

Why not a "waterless" in stead?


----------

